# [pics] 2nd Annual All Nissan Bash Aftermath [pics]



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

*[pics] 2nd Annual All Nissan Bash! [pics]*

post ur pics and thoughts::

sorry for the quality its imagestation's compression , if you want the high quality ones feel free to pm me.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh hell yeah.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice...thats a skyline!


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

First of all, MaD pRoPs Yo! to Sam (StealthB14) for organizing the event. I was happy to help where I could, but Sam put it together. All I can say is, look out for next year when we get the Big Ole Bar-B-Que going! This will be a do-not-miss-event! And MVP of the day has to go to Deric for flipping burgers under extreme circumstances and never complaining about anything. Everyone who ate one of his owes him some thanks.

What a turn out! To see the first lot full and a steady stream of cars still coming in and filling up the second lot was crazy. Team Driven arrived deep, the Z were sweet, each one better than the next. And enough Sentras to choke a horse. Even some old school 510s showed up. I think everyone was impressed with the turn-out, there was a good variety of everything there. I can't wait for next year.

See you at the Mossy Show !


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh, BTW, Greg...I still have your cooler. I'll try and make a trip down to Oceanside to drop it off before the Mossy show.

To everyone who attended : Thanks so much for coming. The raffle was NOT rigged, I promise. I have to give props to the Central Valley Nissan Crew (Nostrodamas, and crew) for coming down and hanging out with us. Overall, this was so fun...I even got sunburnt...oh well...my fault there. As soon as my pics finish uploading, I'll post 'em. Also, Props to Team Shift for rolling in way deep and overruning the upper parking lot.  Alot of nice cars were there, and great people as well. Hope to see you guys again soon!

-Sam


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Sam,

PM me your email address if you want those pics of your car with the stealth corners in it.

Was a great show... loved all the Zs! I'll post what small amount of pics I shot. I wish I shot more!


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I took 305 photos. View them here: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=114605

Good job with the meet Sam!! Big ups to Greg too!!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I love the entry shots... look at all those Nissans!

Well, Ry, I think your shots covered it! No need to use my web space!


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

hey there i am in the 5th pic down!..well my ride anyway(whiteb14 next to 510)


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

damn- that is sweet as hell to see all those Nissans together

I wish the east coast could have a bash like that...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

faithandfame said:


> *damn- that is sweet as hell to see all those Nissans together
> 
> I wish the east coast could have a bash like that... *




all the more reason to move out to the west coast


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

looks like a good turn out too bad I missed it


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> *looks like a good turn out too bad I missed it  *


will u be going to mossy?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

damn, it was a long drive down there, but well worth it, mad props to everyone who helped get this pulled off. The turnout was great, and everyone was hella cool. Can't wait for mossy, I know me and Nostrodomas will be out there for sure.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *looks like a good turn out too bad I missed it  *


 Yes! Feel Guilty for not showing up!!


----------



## jdm nut (Jul 21, 2003)

Ry Ry,

OMG, you took a picture of every single car that was there, top effort from you!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm already starting to compile pics of this bash onto my computer, if the photographers do not mind, if I like your photo I may download it and use it to create CD's in order to gain some support for the bash next year, as well as to distribute these to people who did not get to go, so they can enjoy it vicariously. I will give due credit where it is deserved.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah, nice going, I copied all of the pics submitted so far and I'm burning them on a CD for some of the people who couldn't make it down with us this time unless anyone protests doing so, let me know and I will gladly not use any of those pics


----------



## BLAZETIGER (May 28, 2003)

It's already been said, but I'll say it again: "Awesome work SAM! Appreciate the invite and the turnout was great. Also, thanks to the unappreciated Deric for grilling the burgers."

See you next year. Hopefully by then Team Shift will fill up a lot by itself! 

*BLAZETIGER*
*TEAM SHIFT*


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is some pix that we took of stealthb14 car with the stealth 2.0 corners and the stealth 1.0 corners



























and 

pix of stealth 1.0


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Maybe we should've put his hood down before taking those?? lol, looks kind of funny.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea.. probably.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *I'm already starting to compile pics of this bash onto my computer, if the photographers do not mind, if I like your photo I may download it and use it to create CD's in order to gain some support for the bash next year, as well as to distribute these to people who did not get to go, so they can enjoy it vicariously. I will give due credit where it is deserved. *


Ry 305.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

jdm nut said:


> *Ry Ry,
> 
> OMG, you took a picture of every single car that was there, top effort from you!!  *


haha.. I tried!!


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

oh man i missed This!!!! I didnt miss this on purpose tho I ran into some legal troubles and spent Thursday to today in jail!!! Sorry to hijack the thread but it fucken sucked in there Hopefully it will all be over soon. but man i missed a good event.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Damn Ry, you took a grip of pics. very well done though.

looks like the meet blew-out last years, and were hoping for that next year as well. we will try to make it more enjoyable for everyone. not sure if we will have it at the same park, or we might try to get a permit so the rangers cant hassle us like they did, but they were cool about it after they moved us. got crazy sunburnt, but im sure a lot of people did. overall, id have to say it was a big success.

much thanks to Sam, Greg V., and all those people who helped us that day. it was fun... hope to see you all next year  

now to post my pics


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

AznVirus said:


> *not sure if we will have it at the same park, or we might try to get a permit so the rangers cant hassle us like they did, but they were cool about it after they moved us.*



what were they hassling us about?

ya , i got madd sunburn......it was worth it tho


and Ry Ry, good job......u didnt forget my car


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

87blumr2 said:


> *oh man i missed This!!!! I didnt miss this on purpose tho I ran into some legal troubles and spent Thursday to today in jail!!! Sorry to hijack the thread but it fucken sucked in there Hopefully it will all be over soon. but man i missed a good event. *


Sorry to hear that Rick. You missed a great meet. even though I didn't stay too long this year. I was getting cooked. What did everyone do at the end? go to dromo?


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I had lots of fun at this meet up. I saw a few familar faces and lots of people I had never seen before. I got my share of cheeseburgers and I ended up using the Target card I didn't want as well, haha. Thanks Sam and Derick (i know i spelled your name wrong..sorry)for making this happen.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *what were they hassling us about?
> 
> ya , i got madd sunburn......it was worth it tho
> *


they classified us hanging in the parking lot with the hoods of our cars open as a "car show". in the end they were cool about it and pretty much left us alone, so its all good.

ya i got really really sunburnt.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

this might be a little late, but here are my pics. finally got my digicam pics up.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)




----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

When and where was this at?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

July 26 03

Mile Square Park, Fountian Valley


----------

